
Uh oh. What did I just give Google? - SimplyUseless
http://fortune.com/2015/05/31/uh-oh-what-did-i-just-give-google/
======
sarahj
They gave permission to Google to store, parse, tag and understand 16 years
worth of family photos of themselves and others so that Google can more
accurately present them (and by extension the other people in their photos)
with adverts that they believe will result in a higher conversions for their
customers - the advertisers.

> Should I be worried?

That really depends if you think the benefits of giving Google such
information outweigh the negatives. I personally think that they do not (but
then again, I'm not much of a photo person).

> Should my family and friends [be worried]?

We still live in a world where it is socially acceptable for people to take,
upload and publish pictures to a variety of 3rd parties without the consent of
the subject - even in what would typically be classified as "private" events.
I've seen some movement in the direction of explicit consent or "you can take
the picture but don't upload that to X" but the truth is that most people
don't think too far ahead and frankly probably don't care - __should __they be
worried? Again, that really depends on what they think of Google.

